
Plane – minimal visual improvements for Linux - dsego
https://github.com/wfpaisa/plane
======
dzaragozar
This is for gnome. It will be appropriate to have it I the title.

------
anotheryou
a collection of themes and no screenshots?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
[https://github.com/wfpaisa/plane-theme](https://github.com/wfpaisa/plane-
theme)

It wasn't hard to find.

~~~
anotheryou
sorry, I was on mobile and not to agile :) thanks!

